# Router Bushing



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Bushing 

in the world of router table inserts, there are 2 distinct bushing sizes� 1-3/16" (Porter Cable�) and 1-1/2" (Oak Park�, Lee Valley�). If you happen to own the 1-1/2" size (with 1-3/4" counter bore), you may have trouble finding bushings for all the jigs because most use or come with 1-3/16" bushings.

Your problem has been solved.

This bushing set converts from 1-1/2" to 1-3/16". A stepped ring is set into the 1-1/2" hole and then into it, you place the 1-3/16" bushing. A special nut supplied with the ring holds everything in place.

Please look carefully at the threads on your bushings. Two threads exist and we offer both.

This bushing are coarse or fine

Router Bushing 1-1/2 to 1-1/4 20 TPI -Coarse Thread

==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good find BJ! Anyone with an Oak Park or Lee Valley mounting plate will appreciate the ability to use PC style guide bushings in them.


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Router Bushing
> 
> in the world of router table inserts, there are 2 distinct bushing sizes� 1-3/16" (Porter Cable�) and 1-1/2" (Oak Park�, Lee Valley�). If you happen to own the 1-1/2" size (with 1-3/4" counter bore), you may have trouble finding bushings for all the jigs because most use or come with 1-3/16" bushings.
> 
> ...


What is the largest diameter cutter that can be used with this Guide?
Sam


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sam

1"

==


cutter79 said:


> What is the largest diameter cutter that can be used with this Guide?
> Sam


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> 1"
> 
> ==


Having the large diameter and restricted to 1'' cutter will also restrict the number of other projects that can be produced with the router.
Sam


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sam

That's neat thing about the adapter it will let you use both types in your router, the PC type is a 1" ID dia.max but the Lee Valley is a 1 1/2" dia.ID max the best of both worlds with just one plate on your router,the PC you can use 8 sizes and the Lee's is 5 sizes the norm..

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=49306&cat=1,43000,49306

http://store.workshopsupply.com/cat....html?osCsid=2f7e5b82b7b08ce6e540e1b2c628cbfc

==

===



cutter79 said:


> Having the large diameter and restricted to 1'' cutter will also restrict the number of other projects that can be produced with the router.
> Sam


----------

